# [S]dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1  USE="-icu*" bzw. +icu

## Tinitus

Hallo,

chromium will +icu

und qtwebkit, k3b usw. wollen -icu.

Was macht man da am Besten?Last edited by Tinitus on Sun May 10, 2015 6:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Die emerge Ausgabe posten (statt nur aus zweiter Hand davon zu erzählen) wäre deutlich übersichtlicher :)

Setze icu für dev-libs/libxml2 und dev-qt/qtwebkit sollte funktionieren.

/edit

Ansonsten schau dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qt/FAQ#qtwebkit_vs_chromium_block_caused_by_icu

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da habe ich auch lange dran gesessen. Du löst das Problem, indem du zuerst qtwebkit mit +icu übersetzt. Das geht. Wenn das geschehen ist, dann geht auch chromium. Wie sich da k3b verhält kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber das solltest du genauso hinbekommen.

----------

## Tinitus

Leider klappt das mit k3b nicht. Verzichte auf chromium bis das gelöst wird...

----------

## Christian99

ein bisschen genauere beschreibung/kopie der fehlermeldung würde helfen. ich hab hier k3b und qtwebkit mit icu zusammen installiert

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Leider klappt das mit k3b nicht. Verzichte auf chromium bis das gelöst wird...

 

Das wirst wahrscheinlich nur du selbst (oder dein Admin) lösen können - normal gibt es da keine Probleme.

Ohne eine etwas genauere Beschreibung und Fehlermeldung wird hier wahrscheinlich niemand weiterhelfen können.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe nochmal die Use Einstellungen überprüft. Jetzt lief alles durch....

----------

